# Einfaches Programm zur Erstellung von Videos gesucht

## Vortex375

Hallo,

ich suche nach so etwas Ähnlichem wie dem (würg) Windows Movie Maker (oder wie das Ding heißt). Ich will also Fotos und Videoclips zu einem Video zusammenfügen. Eventuell noch mit einfachen Überblendungen zwischen den Fotos. Die Möglichkeit Text einzufügen, wäre auch ganz praktisch.

Das ganze sollte halt so bedienbar sein, dass es nicht monatelange Einarbeitungszeit erfordert und auch mal ne Stunde lang ohne Absturz laufen können (anders als z.B. Cinelerra).

Den "Soundtrack" zum Film kann ich besser separat in Audacity oder Ardour erstellen. Diese Funktionalität ist also nicht wichtig. Ich will im Prinzip nur aus Bildern ein Video zusammenschneiden.

Die Dauer der Fotos und die Überblendungseffekte sollte man natürlich flexibel festlegen können. Ein Benutzer-Interface mit Zeitleiste (oder wie man das nennt) wäre also praktisch.

Wie gesagt, das Programm darf recht primitiv sein, sofern es einigermaßen stabil läuft und die Bedienung ordentlich ist.

Kennt ihr sowas?  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

virtualdub war eigentlich immer ganz ok unter windows.

k.a. ob das für deine zwecke ausreichend ist?

----------

## sicus

das linux pendant zu virtualdub ist avidemux2, ich weiß nur nicht ob sowas damit möglich ist. ich verwende avidemux um z.B. aus tv aufnahmen die werbung rauszuschneiden oder filmclips zusammenzubauen. wie es mit überblendungen ausschaut weiß ich nicht...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> virtualdub war eigentlich immer ganz ok unter windows. 

 

Ich suche natürlich ein Programm für Linux, oder warum würde ich sonst im Gentoo Forum fragen?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Necoro

Ein googeln nach "virtualdub linux" brachte folgendes zu Tage: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung ... vielleicht ist da was dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   virtualdub war eigentlich immer ganz ok unter windows.  
> 
> Ich suche natürlich ein Programm für Linux, oder warum würde ich sonst im Gentoo Forum fragen? 

 

Nunja, du hast den WMM erwähnt, daher dachte ich die OS-Wahl ist eher sekundär.

----------

## Vortex375

Danke für den Link, Necoro. kdenlive sieht vielversprechend aus. Allerdings hab ich noch Probleme beim installieren:

```
!!! ERROR in media-video/kdenlive-0.5:

!!! In built_with_use at line 1086    

!!! media-video/ffmpeg-20089999 does not actually support the X USE flag!

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * built_with_use (/var/tmp/paludis/media-video-kdenlive-0.5/temp/loadsaveenv:1086)

!!!    * pkg_setup (/var/tmp/paludis/media-video-kdenlive-0.5/temp/loadsaveenv:4756)     

!!!    * ebuild_f_setup (/usr/libexec/paludis/0/pkg_setup.bash:43)                       

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:460)                              

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:479)                                     

diefunc: making ebuild PID 24129 exit with error

die trap: exiting with error.
```

Was bedeutet "does not actually support the X USE flag!"? ffmpeg hat nämlich tatsächlich kein solches USE-Flag:

```
* media-video/ffmpeg::berkano [R 20089999] <target>

    a52 aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -debug -doc -hardcoded-tables -ieee1394 -imlib ipv6 mmx mp3 network -oss -schroedinger sdl swscaler-test theora threads truetype -v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib
```

Muss ich jetzt das kdenlive-ebuild abändern oder muss ich eine andere ffmpeg-Version installieren?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nur ein paar Links die mir vor Kurzem aufgefallen sind und die zum Thema passen.

Ausprobiert habe ich sie allerdings noch nicht.

zs4.net

openmovieeditor.org

vivia-video.org

scilab-aurora

----------

## Finswimmer

Kino ist meine Wahl, da es auch sehr gut mit digitalen Camcordern umgehen kann. Damit kannst du dann einfach per Firewire die Daten rüberkopieren und bearbeiten.

Bilder einfügen, Clips aneinanderreihen, Übergänge, Tonübergänge gehen alle damit.

Bei Fragen, ruhig auch per PN.

Ich bin davon echt begeistert. (Soweit ich das weiß, wird die Tagesschau damit gemacht.)

Tobi

----------

## papahuhn

Ja, Kino nehme ich auch, allerdings stört es mich ziemlich, dass während der Bearbeitung so viele GBs Plattenplatz benötigt werden.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ja, Kino nehme ich auch, allerdings stört es mich ziemlich, dass während der Bearbeitung so viele GBs Plattenplatz benötigt werden.

 

Während der Berbeitung? Da ist doch alles in Realgröße. Sprich, wenn du eine 100MB große Datei nur szenenweise umsortierst, dann bleiben es 100MB.

(So jedenfalls meine Beobachtung)

Bei der Umwandlung in eine DVD, wobei es dann gleich per K3B gebrannt wird, entstehen allerdings wirklich die 3fache Menge der späteren DVD.

Tobi

----------

## papahuhn

Wenn ich ein Video bearbeite, wird es erst von Kino importiert. Das Zwischenformat ist ein unkomprimiertes Video, das je nach Länge im zweistelligen GB Bereich liegt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ein Video bearbeite, wird es erst von Kino importiert. Das Zwischenformat ist ein unkomprimiertes Video, das je nach Länge im zweistelligen GB Bereich liegt.

 

Hast Recht, da ich aber sowieso nur mit Material von einem Camcorder arbeite, ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.

Tobi

----------

